# Is your Laptop slowing down



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

Reason your Laptop is slowing down

http://www.news.com.au/video/news/id-thM2Q3bDoen-fb_UObc-WynSBvV_JqRv/Horrible-laptop-surprise


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_A while back i had a few roaming around, haven't seen them for a while hope i don't have any cockies in there _:eeew::aargh::what:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh, that was just wrong!

Reminds me of the apartment I had back in New York - the roaches were in the light fixtures, in the cabinets, they would fall on you in the shower - just totally nasty. I didn't last there very long ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_OOH YUK i would have lasted one night, i have one here and there where i live i still leave the baits out to get them, the only time my PC is warm is during the day as i turn it off when i go to bed_


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

N. S. A.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Mar 16, 2014)

Where do you think the terms "finding a bug in the program" and "debugging" came from?



> One of the primary programmers for the Mark I was a woman, *Grace Hopper*. Hopper found the first computer "bug": a dead moth that had gotten into the Mark I and whose wings were blocking the reading of the holes in the paper tape. The word "bug" had been used to describe a defect since at least 1889 but Hopper is credited with coining the word "debugging" to describe the work to eliminate program faults.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 16, 2014)

_You are in luck down there Di, just had a look and N's RSL has a trivia night and so does M'ville_


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 16, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Thanks Poll, new one for the 'trivia nights' file.  (If I ever find a pub or club somewhere again who still runs them, really miss those since I left Singo. siiiiigh.)


I think you'd have loved Grace Hopper. She was one no-nonsense woman and a great role model for girls, but she was no Barbie doll.





http://www.women-inventors.com/Dr-Grace-Murray-Hopper.asp


----------

